# Huge 10pt on our Dooly county property



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2012)

I headed up to Ohio last week to set up stands and put out cameras for my return trip in November and decided to stop by our lease in Dooly and refill feeders etc. I have not had any cameras out this year but decided to set up a couple.

On my way back from Ohio I stopped back in and checked the cameras. To my excitement, I got a pick of a huge bodied 10pt with a great rack. Rack has a little more growing to do but the body on this deer is huge. We have shot some really big deer on this lease over the years but I don't recall ever seeing such a big bodied deer on our pics.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2012)

Also notice the time. I think I know where I will be opening day of bow season.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 31, 2012)

That is a big ole buck. He'll rival many of the bucks you're going to Ohio for! Good luck with him sir.


----------



## thericcardgrp (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome buck and an awesome snook.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks

The snook weighed 31Ibs and I caught him in Charlotte Harbor.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats a big bodied deer.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 31, 2012)

That sucker is built like a bulldog.


----------



## bowtie (Jul 31, 2012)

sho nuff thick bodied.....good luck


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Now, that's a pig indeed!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 31, 2012)

hey...he is just like Tommy boy. Instead of fat guy in a little coat, it is more like fat deer with a little neck!!!! Is it just me or does that neck just not match that body??!!?!?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> hey...he is just like Tommy boy. Instead of fat guy in a little coat, it is more like fat deer with a little neck!!!! Is it just me or does that neck just not match that body??!!?!?



I hope your not implying its photo shopped? Not sure why I should be surprised though as any thread of a big buck that gets more than 10 replys long usually has photoshop brought up? 

Those pics are all 1 minute of each other on my piece of crap Moultie D40's. If they are, someone stole my sd card and then replaced them while I was in Ohio. You do realize that necks on big bucks are not big this time of year? I can't imagine what this deer will look like in full rut. 

That deer is the real deal and hopefully I, or someone in my family, will harvest this deer and I will be posting pics of him.

I will add my Dad also mentioned how small his neck looked in the one pic compared to the rest of his body. The other pics show his neck is plenty big enough.


----------



## Katera73 (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome buck good luck!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like he's about to foal!


----------



## Cam Fan (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you near a pnut farm?  What a big body.  Steroids?  lol


----------



## Dbentley40 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's a cow with a rack. Good luck.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 31, 2012)

he will be easy to kill. looks like he never leaves the corn feeder.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## aj.hiner (Jul 31, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks
> 
> The snook weighed 31Ibs and I caught him in Charlotte Harbor.



charlotte harbor. Nice I used to live in Venice,fl before i moved up here about 20 min from there. I miss the fishing but would rather be in the woods. Nice buck


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 31, 2012)

The third pic shows off how big his body really is!! That thing is huge!! Good luck


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice deer. Before you plan out your bow season hunt, recognize that this time of year you get a lot of daytime activity. That dude will surely be thicker by deer season. He's fat as a tick now. Keep your camera running.

Good luck with him.


----------



## jyfishing (Jul 31, 2012)

One BIG buck and good luck!


----------



## littlewolf (Aug 1, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> You do realize that necks on big bucks are not big this time of year? I can't imagine what this deer will look like in full rut.



That was my first thought. He's gonna be a monster after he puts on weight during Sept/Oct and then swells up during the rut.  Good luck!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a tank there


----------



## TurkeyBird (Aug 1, 2012)

That's why you go to ohio...for a big ol bruiser like that!  Even better he's here in GA.  That body is ridiculous.  Good luck, awesome deer!


----------



## TailCrackin (Aug 1, 2012)

Man Child!  That sucker must have a thyroid problem...

Good luck with hime would love to see what he tips the scales at.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 1, 2012)

What type of AG is he munching on around those parts? Soy beans, peanuts, etc??


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 1, 2012)

Touchy touchy.....I was thinking the same thing (NOT PHOTOSHOP) but that the neck looks unusually small for the enormous body size, especially in that 3rd picture. Come rut that thing will look like a full grown bull! Nice looking buck. Good luck!!


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow..300lbs when the rut rolls around! I say he is killing somebody's peanuts,soybeans,or corn field(if not all 3).Good luck.Sleepr71


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 1, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> What type of AG is he munching on around those parts? Soy beans, peanuts, etc??



Always corn, soybeans and peanuts planted within 1/2 mile radius of this farm. Most of the bucks we shoot weigh around the 185-220. We only trophy hunt so usually these deer are 3 1/2 or older. We have been comparing this deer to others we have pictures of and then harvested. The biggest deer was 225 and there is no comparison between them comparing the pics. Depending how how much weight he loses in the rut, I'm guessing he will push 275 if we are fortunate enough to get him.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 1, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> he will be easy to kill. looks like he never leaves the corn feeder.



No corn, All deer pellets!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 1, 2012)

What a buck, had 1 like that in troup a few seasons ago on 1 of my mock scrapes. The bodys so thick the legs look short. Good luck getting him.

Bet he has a good personality.....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 1, 2012)

Dang snooks, what the heck are you traveling all the way to Ohio for?
That dude's a beast!
I wanna seem him prostrate in your next avatar!


----------



## tjwstang (Aug 1, 2012)

baby bull on the loose haha nice deer


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Dang snooks, what the heck are you traveling all the way to Ohio for?
> That dude's a beast!
> I wanna seem him prostrate in your next avatar!



Believe me, I have every intention of making him my future avatar. Truthfully though, that pic was taken at my sons stand and I hope he is the one that gets him. That would make my season.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 2, 2012)

i can't believe someone hasn't already said it, so i will.........that'll be a nice un next year

LOL

good luck on openin day!


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Aug 3, 2012)

that last pic gave it away...photo shop!! Nice rack though


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Man this is the first time I have been  on since I commented on your post. Seriously chill out man, I am not accusing you of photo shop, I was just stating how big the deer was compared to neck size. Kind of like a compliment. Oh and by the way I appreciate you informing me that the neck of the deer will swell up around rut and that they are normally skinny this time of the year. Because I have only been deer hunting since I was nine I DIDNT KNOW THAT!!!. People on this forum crack me up!! Nice deer man just looks NATURALLY dsiproportional.


----------



## huntfishwork (Aug 4, 2012)

Flatwoods_Hunter said:


> that last pic gave it away...photo shop!! Nice rack though



the first two aren't bad but the last one is terrible.  for that head to go on that body that joker ways 400lbs


----------



## Killdee (Aug 4, 2012)

Makes you wonder why anyone on here would post a picture anymore, picture Po-lease jump up and holler photo shop at somebodys baby picture. I guess this ones fake too you boys just dont feed your deer right


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow some huge bodied deer!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Man this is the first time I have been  on since I commented on your post. Seriously chill out man, I am not accusing you of photo shop, I was just stating how big the deer was compared to neck size. Kind of like a compliment. Oh and by the way I appreciate you informing me that the neck of the deer will swell up around rut and that they are normally skinny this time of the year. Because I have only been deer hunting since I was nine I DIDNT KNOW THAT!!!. People on this forum crack me up!! Nice deer man just looks NATURALLY dsiproportional.



I'm chilled believe me. I didn't think I jumped on you. Sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2012)

Flatwoods_Hunter said:


> that last pic gave it away...photo shop!! Nice rack though



You guys that think that pic is photoshopped, you are wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Those pics are from my camera and 100% real. I have never photoshopped a pic and wouldn't even know where to start. They are from my moultrie D40 and I looked at them on my tv striaght from the camera. I then took the pictures with my phone and emailed them to my computer where I uploaded to Woodys.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2012)

huntfishwork said:


> the first two aren't bad but the last one is terrible.  for that head to go on that body that joker ways 400lbs



 The pic is real regardless what you believe.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 5, 2012)

Snooker,  sometimes you just gotta laugh and move on!   If they knew how unskilled you are with computer applications they'd know that it wasn't Photoshop'd!!    

Whats funny is that there is no way the nay-sayers can offer any proof for the Photoshop allegations.    Personally, I'd take it as a compliment that they think a buck on your property is unbelievable.    My 240lb 160" buck was killed only a few miles from your property, and its just one of numerous bucks that you guys have killed over the years that weighed in the mid-200's.   

Awesome buck, Snooker.   Hope he keeps up his daylight visits.


----------



## TailCrackin (Sep 12, 2012)

Any updates on this buck?


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 13, 2012)

photo shopped? No! did you turn your camera at an angle to make the deer look bigger YES! Anybody that has ever taken a picture with a camera or a phone off their computer knows that if you angle the camera its going to make that side of the deer seem alot bigger. Hence the fact that the deer head looks like a peanut and his body looks like he has been run over for a week. Its cool man its your picture do what you want.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 13, 2012)

So, how does someone angle their trailcam to take a pic of a deer to make it look bigger when the deer is not standing there when he sets it up??????????????


----------



## humdandy (Sep 13, 2012)

Killdee said:


> So, how does someone angle their trailcam to take a pic of a deer to make it look bigger when the deer is not standing there when he sets it up??????????????



Put a magnifying glass in front of the lens.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep.    A tree took the picture.    

Madsnooker and I were up this weekend and I asked him if he had got any new pics of the buck and he said that he hasn't.   I look forward to seeing some hard-horn pics of that monster...especially when his neck swells.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not talking about angling the trail camera jeffy im referring to the camera you are using to take the picture with off of the computer. If you read his post he said " I used my phone to take the picture off the computer screen" he angled the phone when he took the picture.


----------



## oaktree4444 (Sep 13, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> I'm not talking about angling the trail camera jeffy im referring to the camera you are using to take the picture with off of the computer. If you read his post he said " I used my phone to take the picture off the computer screen" he angled the phone when he took the picture.



wow. really man....how but u try it and post us some pics


----------



## Killdee (Sep 13, 2012)

:


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> I'm not talking about angling the trail camera jeffy im referring to the camera you are using to take the picture with off of the computer. If you read his post he said " I used my phone to take the picture off the computer screen" he angled the phone when he took the picture.



Why can't some of you guys accept the truth sometimes.

Your wrong!!!! I said I took the pic on my phone from my TV, not my computer. The original pics were taken on my moultri D40, which anyone knows that has used one, it has a cable you can use to watch the pics or vids on your tv. I did not have my computer with me so I took the pics with my phone and emailed them to my computer and then uploaded them to woodys.

The pics look exactly the same on the tv screen as they did on my phone after taking the pics. NO DIFFERENCE!!!!!

I'm going back up in a couple of weeks and I will download the pics from my sd card (which I didn't erase the pics of the big buck) on my computer and repost them here. You will see that they look absolutely the same.

For you to imply that I tried to manipulate the pics is just stupid!!!!  The two pics where the deer is standing towards the camera shows how impressive he is as well. Whats your crazy idea how I pulled those off as well???


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 14, 2012)

When I get back to my computer I will show you exactly what im talking about.you trying to manipulate a good deer picture to make it look like something it isn't is just plain stupidhe is a good deer im not taking that from you but his body is nowhere near the way that 3rd picture looks..you will never get me to believe a 200 lb deer has a year and a half old neck and head.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> When I get back to my computer I will show you exactly what im talking about.you trying to manipulate a good deer picture to make it look like something it isn't is just plain stupidhe is a good deer im not taking that from you but his body is nowhere near the way that 3rd picture looks..you will never get me to believe a 200 lb deer has a year and a half old neck and head.



That is exactly how it looks on the pic in the camera witnessed by many. I understand what you are saying about the head as I also made note of that as well. My Dad and I immediately commented on that when we first saw the pic. Because we knew it is an authentic pic we knew it showed how big the deer is not soemthing fabricated. The deer is not 200Ib he is probably pushing 275-300Ib. We had other bucks that were shooters (185-220Ib 8 and 10 pts) on that same camera and he made them look small.

Wether you want to believe it or not doesn't change the truth.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> That is exactly how it looks on the pic in the camera witnessed by many. I understand what you are saying about the head as I also made note of that as well. My Dad and I immediately commented on that when we first saw the pic. Because we knew it is an authentic pic we knew it showed how big the deer is not soemthing fabricated. The deer is not 200Ib he is probably pushing 275-300Ib. We had other bucks that were shooters (185-220Ib 8 and 10 pts) on that same camera and he made them look small.
> 
> Wether you want to believe it or not doesn't change the truth.



Snooks, don't get all worked up because some yahoo "will never believe",...I'm sure you don't care if he believes or not.
That's a good buck.

Let these lil people eat themselves up with envy, you go worry about more important things,...like OSU and big 10 football...


----------



## Derek Edge (Sep 14, 2012)

Great deer, he's a big 'un for sure.  Good luck on harvesting him.  See people, it's just that simple.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks, don't get all worked up because some yahoo "will never believe",...I'm sure you don't care if he believes or not.
> That's a good buck.
> 
> Let these lil people eat themselves up with envy, you go worry about more important things,...like OSU and big 10 football...



I've stayed away from my own thread becuase I didn't want to get worked up but when I saw what this guy said I couldn't resist setting it striaght.

Anyway, you are right, I need to enjoy OSU this weekend.
 The BIG might be another story though. Alot of mediocre teams that need to get better.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2012)

Derek Edge said:


> Great deer, he's a big 'un for sure.  Good luck on harvesting him.  See people, it's just that simple.



Thanks Derek. As I stated before, the pics were taken at my sons stand and it would make me extremely happy to see him get that deer.


----------



## Mac (Sep 14, 2012)

huge body, hope you get him, well your son gets him


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 14, 2012)

I've had people on here say that my picture of some does were photoshopped.   Don't worry about it man.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 15, 2012)

since yall like magic tricks here is one for yall. It's amazing what a "yahoo" can do with a picture off of the computer when you angle the camera.


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 15, 2012)

All i can say is diet wow he is fat


----------



## wesleysadams (Sep 16, 2012)

what in the world boys,  been following this thread, thought it would lead up to an old fashioned bare knuckles boxing match between jeffie and the yahoo!!!  looks like yahoo proved his point


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 16, 2012)

The truth will run a lie out the room 9 times out of 10


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL.  I owe you an apology sir.  You in fact did NOT photoshop this picture.  You just tweaked it a little.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> The truth will run a lie out the room 9 times out of 10




Snooks has no reason to lie,...you are putting your envy on a stage for all to see, shame you are so insecure as to believe someone has to "photoshop" a pic for anyone elses approval,...sounds like you've done this before.

I've always found that in life those who are most suspicious are generally the ones who deserve the most scrutiny.

Takes one to know one, so to speak.


----------



## Budda (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice buck.  Killem before he dies of cholesterol.  


Everyone else's negative comments are about worth as much as a bucket of pee.  It ain't worth letting it git to you


----------



## BowHard (Sep 16, 2012)

Who gives a flip!? Its a daggum good deer! Yall are so stupid acting like he getsfameor money by posting pics of deer he " tweeked" when him or his son kills that hog and puts it on hereall of you will eat crow. Jealous ppl


----------



## mikelowery9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Envy of what? Your talking out of your rear! I told the guy it was a good deer and it is. Im 100% sure he angled the camera regardless of what you say. If your upset because I called him out about it then thats your problem. I showed you the pictures of exactly what he did to enhance the picture because someone said lets see how he did it. I never said photoshop just simply he angled the camera. Its just amazing how one picture the deer has a normal head and another one it has shrunk half the size it was. If ya'll want to to tell everyone it hasn't been manipulated fine, just don't expect me to believe it. Hope he kills ole peanut head so we can see some real pictures.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 16, 2012)

I really dont care dude its just a picture.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 16, 2012)

Sooooo how bout them braves


----------



## BigBluff32 (Sep 16, 2012)

Who cares what angle the camera was at when he took a the picture?...he is a stud regardless. I hope you get a chance to take him before he runs himself ragged during the rut and give us a live weight of him. I bet he will be close to 275 before the rut.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 17, 2012)

Toad and thanks for posting.  You have reinforced my decision to NEVER post a picture of anything better than an 100" eight pointer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 17, 2012)

mikelowery9 said:


> The truth will run a lie out the room 9 times out of 10



I did not lie and did not angle the camera trying to make something up. I had no idea that would even work. If the camera was angled somewhat it was not because I tried to "LIE". 

I will be back up in a couple of weeks and I will take the sd card out of the camera with the pics and load on my camera and respost. They will look the same period.

If you want to give your reason the third pic makes the head look small that is fine, but to call me a liar and emply I tried to make a normal size buck look big is stupid and imature to say the least. 

I'll ask you again, the first 2 pics show how big this deer really is, what say you?

BY THE WAY, My son read this thread and reminded me he actually took the pics with my phone while I was holding the D40 and scrolling thru. I can promise you he has no idea about where to stand so the deer looks bigger.

Also, I noticed your pics are at a SEVERE angle to the tv (the deer are only marginaly bigger) and my first 2 are not angled AT ALL (DEER STILL LOOKS HUGE) and the third one is only marginaly angled.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome buck Snook. Good luck with him.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 17, 2012)

Exceptional deer snook, hope your son or you gets him. Keep us informed.


----------



## JBBII (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoss buck.  No need to even respond to any neg stuff.  Hope you guys get him.  Good luck


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Both OP and mike9 have made there points. Mike showed very clearly how "one could do it". But mad snooker didnt do it  to make deer any bigger just way it came out.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, good buck Snook. I hope he tips the scales at 3+.


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe my post was misunderstood.  I don't believe you did a photoshop and I do believe the "tweak" was a total accident.  I had no clue it was possible to do that with a camera, and that's why I thought it had been photoshopped. Hope he's in the back of your truck on the next pic!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 18, 2012)

huntfishwork said:


> Maybe my post was misunderstood.  I don't believe you did a photoshop and I do believe the "tweak" was a total accident.  I had no clue it was possible to do that with a camera, and that's why I thought it had been photoshopped. Hope he's in the back of your truck on the next pic!!!



Thanks and and I hope I get another look at him but hopefully in the back of a truck.


----------



## misguided (Sep 19, 2012)

got to agree with Mike here.  But notice also he said it was his TV not a computer monitor.  With that i believe the pic to be legit but think it is a combo of the pic of a pic and the widescreen tv-  you know how fat they can make a butt!  nonetheless a bigger than avg. bodied deer.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you shoot this deer soon so we can get this over with.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 19, 2012)

Fine buck!! 

Maybe we will soon see a pic of your son posing w/him.


----------



## mattech (Sep 19, 2012)

misguided said:


> got to agree with Mike here.  But notice also he said it was his TV not a computer monitor.  With that i believe the pic to be legit but think it is a combo of the pic of a pic and the widescreen tv-  you know how fat they can make a butt!  nonetheless a bigger than avg. bodied deer.



I gues J-lo shared her secret with you.


----------

